# Do you spot/use a spotter?



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

I predominately do it all at home but my lifts are increasing and not sure it makes more sense not to be on my own. Is it alright to do without? I'm not sure if it's on of those h&s things or necessary


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I train on my own and have done for many many years. In the early days I did get stuck under a bench press or two and a squat bar once. Over time though you learn to 'feel' when you are unlikely to make the next rep. And to be fair, having no-one there makes you fight incredibly hard not to get stuck! The only safety thing I did buy was some dumbbell hooks because I was injuring my back just getting into position to bench them!

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dumbbell-hooks.php?utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product%2BSearch&utm_campaign=Google%2BProduct%2BSearch&gclid=CPDSv4GTz8ACFUsOwwodzlMAJg


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Great thanks


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I train with my mate mostly so we spot each other. I feel safer to push myself more knowing he is there to save me from making a t1t of myself lol. When I'm on my own I don't go as heavy on bench or leg press etc.

Some t1t the other day was leg pressing something stupid and asked me to spot for him, I said in all honesty mate if you can't push this weight up the size you are (he was a big fvcker) what chance have I got.

He did two reps couldn't push anymore and it took me and another big chap to help him out.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

I used to work with a spotter back in the day, first time round - this time though it's me, myself and I - train alone, fail alone.

To be honest, I'd prefer a training partner to motivate me and critique my form rather than help with a lift.


----------



## Richiej (Sep 15, 2013)

If I'm on my own I'll use the Smith machine so I can still push myself to the limit without the worry of getting stuck under the bar


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

I train with my brother, but we only spot on the bench and thats only to help with the lift off on heavy sets. His never touched the bar while its moving (he walks off lol)


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

On heavy bench and seated OH strict press then yes but other than that no; I dont go heavy enough on squats for them to worry me any more (stick to around 200-220kg for reps) and that's about it...

If my left shoulders annoying me I may ask for some to hand me a dumbbell on incline presses or shoulder presses though... Sometimes I just cant swing the bugg3r up lol :wink:


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

I train alone 99% of the time.

i do all my heavy lifting in my rack with the pins set to the necessary height. which is fine for most pressing type exercises, but when it comes to max sqauts, i will not take a weight out unless im confident i can do it. also serves as extra motivation lol


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I train with people spotting me. Safety comes first.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I predominately do it all at home but my lifts are increasing and not sure it makes more sense not to be on my own. Is it alright to do without? I'm not sure if it's on of those h&s things or necessary


Only require a spotter if you need the help lifting the weights. I imagine there will come a time in your training if you are lifting heavy that you might hit a sticking point. But if you don't lift too heavy then shouldn't be a problem. Scott


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> I train on my own and have done for many many years. In the early days I did get stuck under a bench press or two and a squat bar once. Over time though you learn to 'feel' when you are unlikely to make the next rep. And to be fair, having no-one there makes you fight incredibly hard not to get stuck! The only safety thing I did buy was some dumbbell hooks because I was injuring my back just getting into position to bench them!
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dumbbell-hooks.php?utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product%2BSearch&utm_campaign=Google%2BProduct%2BSearch&gclid=CPDSv4GTz8ACFUsOwwodzlMAJg


Been looking at new ways to still use heavy dumbells, cheers! Look ideal


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Id rather train on my own but when u need to go heavier its a pain i tend to just grab a guy in the gym as and when but id be greatful of decent spotter atm


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

I train alone so dont use a spotter, after a while you can feel when you have done your last rep and cant go anymore. If i had the choice i would always prefer to have a training partner for extra motivation and so that i could push out that extra rep


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Been looking at new ways to still use heavy dumbells, cheers! Look ideal


Just be careful if you hang them from a smith machine bar to add weight to the bar. First time I used the hooks I didn't add weight to the bar and knocked it out of the hooks. Saw my life flash before my eyes as I nearly took my head off!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I generally train alone. Bench is the only thing I occasionally feel I 'need' a spotter for... just gives you the confidence to go for a weight you might not have otherwise attempted. I just ask the nearest person to spot me though.

I do occasionally train with someone and having a spotter can help to assist the last few reps on some movements with is nice, but there are plenty of other intensifiers you can use other than assisted reps though.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I have pretty much always trained alone never been a problem i had a power rack when i trained at home


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Never spotted or used a spotter.

Never been asked by a random person, and would be a bit miffed if I was as I train before work and don't have the spare time.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If you want to train to failure,to the max you can.You have to have a spotter.No ifs or butts.If you don't have one then you are not pushing to the limit.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Not an option, though, for me.

I have been stuck under a bar when benching a few times and I use catchers when I can.


----------



## Fissure (Sep 14, 2014)

I train at home, so if I feel at any instance that I could fail and be in a sticky predicament then I just rack the weight.

Also don't want people spotting my light ass weight, gotta keep my ego high! :lol:


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Use a spotter if I'm doing bench with a barbell

Squats I do in a power rack

Otherwise, no


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I spot other people if they ask me too. I don't use a spotter myself.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm used to training alone, so don't really use one, but recently been training with one of the lads from the gym, and I have to admit I like the security of having someone there.

It's not essential to me, but a nice thing to have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2014)

80% of my training has been in home gym. Never had an axident yet.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

**** spotters, use safety bars.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

The majority of my training life I have trained solo. However, I *always* ask for a spot on the heavy lifts like bench press and squats, common sense and safety is paramount. Not only does it gives me confidence it means I can train to failure too.

I read many years ago that one person dies a year due to getting stuck on the bench press, these were home trainers.

I've been stuck with 190kg when doing squats and if there hadn't some big beefy guys about to help me get the bar off I be crushed lol. That's how it felt, every bone in my body felt it was getting squashed. Always used the safety bars from that day.

I've come across some terrible spotters in my time. Good spotting is an art itself....and a good spotter are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use safety bars when squatting. If I do normal bench press I'll only do it using 60% maybe of what I'd normally do if I had a spotter. I just do super slow negatives and that kills my chest. usually I'll use dumbbells though. Can just drop the ****ers if I'm struggling!


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

I train alone and for me this is definitely the best scenario, i just do better on my own, never needed a spotter - doesnt really matter anyway dont think it will bring you more gains, so who cares really.. and for those who need a training partner for motivation this "sport" is not yours.


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Spotter or no spotter it all depends. For me a spotter is a safety, but it's rare that the person lift the weight. I always plan my training 18 weeks ahead. 3x6 weeks meso cycles where i will progress (mix around) in intensity/volume/frequenzy and yes sometimes a spotter assisting you is good ! But way to many people are making "spotting" a regulair thing of their training. And that is stupid IMO ! Even when juiced up, and specially when not juicing.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Xage said:


> Spotter or no spotter it all depends. For me a spotter is a safety, but it's rare that the person lift the weight. I always plan my training 18 weeks ahead. 3x6 weeks meso cycles where i will progress (mix around) in intensity/volume/frequenzy and yes sometimes a spotter assisting you is good ! But way to many people are making "spotting" a regulair thing of their training. And that is stupid IMO ! Even when juiced up, and specially when not juicing.


18 weeks ahead? Why? How come you think its stupid to use a spotter natural? I sound blunt but genuinely interested


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Natalie said:


> 18 weeks ahead? Why? How come you think its stupid to use a spotter natural? I sound blunt but genuinely interested


18 weeks ahead in order to make a long progression - Periodization - So it's mesocycles build into a macrocycle. It's pretty simple, it puts more stress than needed at your CNS. People think that they will grow more if they "push" to the limit every set. Its seen over and over again. Having a spotter and pushing forced reps will stress your CNS alot and you will get in a state of overreaching. Specially as clean bodybuilder. If you're on steroids your body will be able to recover alot faster  So it's a different story.

A good example is Sheiko, working with sub-max weights ALOT ! And people get ****ing strong with that ****!


----------



## GainTrain9 (Sep 24, 2014)

I think it depends on the sort of person you are. You said you workout at home, in which case I wouldn't bother with a spotter. For some movements like bench press or squats a spotter is beneficial as you can afford to go to failure knowing your spotter can help. For me, I moved gyms recently and don't have a spotter. A few friends used to go to my old gym which was good when I needed a spotter. Moving gyms has really helped me focus and my sessions are a lot more intense - no time to stop and chat!


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I have 2 spotters, they are these long steel bars that latch onto my power cage, they are available 24/7 and never, ever let me down. Best spotters I ever had.


----------

